# Oil temperature



## meterman5 (Oct 7, 2013)

After my last batch of masteron crashed. All my new batches I heat the oil in the microwave for about 30-45 seconds before mixing with the powder/solvent mixture. It clears and little clumps and makes the solution clear before filtering. 

Just curious as to when the oil is to hot for then steroid and may damage it. I used to use the boiling water and beaker in the stove but the microwave is way faster. The oil is obviously hot but not so hot I cant put my finger in it and not get burnt. Just paranoid after crashing that masteron.


----------



## bag1980 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would get a thermometer bro, oil by itself in microwave I don't see a problem with, but make sure its not to hot for filtering, try to aim for a temp of 100 to 110 degrees and filter good luck


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

How did it turn out after microwaven? Crash or no crash
Did u mean it clears the little clumps meterman?


----------



## meterman5 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How did it turn out after microwaven? Crash or no crash
> Did u mean it clears the little clumps meterman?



I have not decided what to do with the masteron yet. I think maybe add a little BB and heat in microwave. I did my next batch of prop and cyp from oil heated in the microwave. Just enough to where I could touch it without getting burnt. The heat helps break everything up. 

I think I will heat the masteron and filter again in my next batch.


----------



## 360spyder (Apr 10, 2014)

I heat mine to about 170 in microwave then mix it with a hotplate and stirrer and let it cool while it keeps stirring to 110-100 then filter. I've never had any problems but luckily I get good raws but I pay for them and I would say it's worth it. I actually take it above 212 in the microwave then pull out and let cool to wherever it is when it's time to mix with raws and solvents. It's usually 150-170 then let stir until it perfectly clear then pull of hot plate/stirrer and start next oil and around 110 filter. The reason for 212 is it sterilizes the oil at that temp but not necessary because you sterilize it when you filter. Sterility is my number one concern period.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 11, 2014)

I know a few ugls that heat all their stuff in microwaves with the hormone in the oil, I've used it and have heated mine in the micro and it's always gtg


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Lmao. Microwaves are for burritoes ..come on. Im sure you guys use one brand new one soley for brewing because u know the fan u hear, its blowing shit inside the microwave and the last big mac will flavor the gear nicely..

The difference between a professional chef and a line cook at a fast diner is no microwave is used by a chef.. see what im sayin?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I know a few ugls that heat all their stuff in microwaves with the hormone in the oil, I've used it and have heated mine in the micro and it's always gtg



Ure a mexican is why. ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to clarify stupidity..
Microwave ovens generate standing waves inside the cooking chamber, which means there is an intensity pattern set up in space that doesn't change over time. This means the cooking chamber contains regions of strong field strength alternating with regions of little or no field strength. This is why turntables are beneficial, since they move the food through the various regions in an attempt to heat it more evenly.

It has been observed that ants can survive unharmed inside the cooking chamber because they instinctively avoid the pain of the high field regions and stay within the no-field regions of the chamber.

If some gunk happens to splatter off of some food and land in a no-field region, it will not be sanitized by later runs of the microwave, and germs could proliferate within it. The wavelength of the radiation used is about 12cm, so there are many such spots around the inner surfaces of the oven.


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Just to clarify stupidity..
> Microwave ovens generate standing waves inside the cooking chamber, which means there is an intensity pattern set up in space that doesn't change over time. This means the cooking chamber contains regions of strong field strength alternating with regions of little or no field strength. This is why turntables are beneficial, since they move the food through the various regions in an attempt to heat it more evenly.
> 
> It has been observed that ants can survive unharmed inside the cooking chamber because they instinctively avoid the pain of the high field regions and stay within the no-field regions of the chamber.
> ...



Love this guy. Now I know why my microwave heats my food unevenly. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't let him fool you he's not being a smart ass just an ass


----------



## BIO-PEPTIDE (May 28, 2014)

Just Heat the oil up till 70 degrees Celcius in standard hotpot method


----------



## Akamai (May 28, 2014)

When Amps are sealed the temp to melt the glass sealed is in excess of 600 degrees,  no worries.

Ak


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jun 6, 2014)

Am i the only one that uses a hot plate?  Stoves n microwaves?? LOL, you guys might not be bathroom sink brewers but i always heard the kitchen has more germs than a toilet seat.  

Get a infra red thermo meter gun and somethin to cook on.  

You can use science lab stuff...dump in your powder, add solvents + stir, Add carrier oil, heat to 250+ degrees.  
Let cool.  If you let it sit for 1-2 days, you can get a good idea if it's gonna crystal or not.  Add more whatevr, then finish up the brew. 

I personally don't find it a successful brewing UNLESS my shit goes crystal as fuck.  More gear, less shit.  I'm guessing you arent going for "quality" more like "product quality"

It is weird though, i know what you are saying...even in small batches there can be inconsistencies in each bottle.
I literally just started using guaiacol and i gotta say, it's probably the best solvent carrier i've ever used.  I love this stuff.  Unless you mash ungodly amounts of compound in the oil, it's not gonna crash.  Turn down the BB and turn up the GUA.


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jun 6, 2014)

the hot plate is cherry for your daily pinning too.  Nothing better.  These guys are fucking crazy with this hot washcloth / water...shit so fucking weird.  Why not just run your car for awhile in the garage and put a preloaded pin tapped to the radiator hose.  good idea

:sniper:


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jun 6, 2014)

Pretty sure most compounds will hold past 300 degrees F.  
Melting point is irrelevant...


----------



## FordFan (Jun 6, 2014)

A hot plate/stirrer is a great investment.


----------

